# Fluffy Mail



## mlia (Jun 8, 2002)

Hopefully I didn't miss this post! But if I did please delete this. Anyway DH called and I got both my Nik Wax and 2 Lucy's Closet AIO's today! They are gorgeous! I am not a full bred hyena but I think I could be easily!!! DH was so excited to see the cute prints. One is a dragon fly (beautiful) and the other is called Giggles I think!


----------



## Sisyphus (Mar 26, 2003)

i got three new angelwraps quick dry aio's... one is the hawaii print, one is teal madras and one is the chili pepper print. i also got 7 extra snap in soakers.

i just love these aio's!!!!

Lo


----------



## bigbellydreams (Feb 15, 2003)

WOW you get your mail early! Mine doesn't come until after 3:00 usually. I'm expecting a SOS and my tartan fuzbomb that I know they won't leave for me


----------



## mlia (Jun 8, 2002)

Mine normally comes after 4 pm! We got lucky today! He wanted to put her in one and I had to remind him I should wash it!


----------



## mom2mygirls (Nov 10, 2002)

I got an firefly diaper in the mail today it fits my daughter great I just love it. why is it we all love the ones that are hard to get a hold of.

christina


----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

4 yards of hemp jersey, 2 yards of wool flannel, 3 jars of lanolin! And he also brought me two hemp SOS with doublers and four soaps. I also got my Fuzbaby Elemental set of four beautiful colored diapers and a green cover! The diapers are orange, gold, a deep purplish blue and a olive greenish color. They are gorgeous and I cannot wait to see the rest of my goodies. Oh and I got the gold fuzeasy cover, this cover works over everything! I love the color too and it is so soft. I love the wool at Fuzbaby.

Today I might even get more stuff. I hope so.


----------



## mommy2maya (Jun 7, 2003)

Yesterday, I got a BEAUTIFUL Cuddlewool set from Hubba-Bubba's. It is a cream-colored 2 layer wool jersey cover, with a contour snap in, with a doubler! It was a special order appliqued set- it has a little Amish fishing boy on the bum! Also, Joann was so great- she even custom-sized it so it would fit my tiny guy better- she used the smaller of the two-size pul pattern. I love this! So cute, and great workmomship!!

Oh, and I got 28 fuzzi bunz and a HH! Well, the mailman didn't bring these, I bought them from Inge of diaperware.com, and she is local to me, so I went & picked them up! She was the first person I bought Kissaluvs from for my first DD two years ago!

I am really hoping to get my SugarPeas set today!!

I got it! I got the sugarpeas set! But, I think it might be too small, wah!! So, now I have to decide what to do with it.

I think then I will be done buying diapers for a while


----------



## blazfglori (Dec 17, 2001)

I got 3 SOS today!


----------



## mmacdo10 (Jan 6, 2003)

has a baby that is wearing my fluffy mail







I'm still waiting on things from the end of June!


----------



## bigbellydreams (Feb 15, 2003)

I can not take it! I just tracked my tartan and it says it was DELIVERED! It will only say that if it is really delivered right? If they didn't it would still say in transit right? I think it is sitting on my doorstep all alone. I got to get out of this freaking training fast!


----------



## LilMamiBella (Nov 13, 2002)

Yesterday I received a PRR Pinwheels SOS (brand new cond.)

today I received:

Nemo Pocket Diaper
and
Fairy SOS!


----------



## bigbellydreams (Feb 15, 2003)

I got my Tartan Fuzbomb today!







It is so beautiful!







I am shocked though at how trim it is.







I assumed wool would be thicker like windpro.









I also got my Sugarpeas Snapins today, 1 blue, 1 lavender, and 1 teal









I think this has been the best fluffy mail week ever. I'm still hoping for my SOS from the last stocking, I think it should be here by tomorrow!


----------



## pb_and_j (Feb 13, 2003)

I got my 2 RB Fits Like A Glove fitteds! Woo hoo!

And yesterday I got an Avacado Fuz Easy cover!









































































_You know at first I thought that dancing banana was creepy, but now I really like him! lol_


----------



## KellyMomma (Jul 9, 2003)

I got all my Sugarpeas snap-ins (4 small, 2 medium) YAY! Now if only I could get a small cover to snap them into!







I do have 2 medium covers on the way--I am wondering how big my babe will have to be to wear them though--I mean, I usually have babies over 8-9lbs, so hopefully he will get to wear them at some point! If not, well maybe my 19mo DD can wear them?


----------



## LuvMy2Kidz (May 2, 2003)

I got 2 Bizzy B Hive AIO's that I bought from a mamma on the TP

p.s. please pm me and remind me who you were so I can leave a "review" :LOL I always forget who I bought from(that goes for anyone else I have bought from and not left a review


----------



## cassdarrow (May 29, 2003)

another Little Lambs, bugs under a magnifying glass on a bright blue backgroud, perfect for my little man, 3 mama pads, adn a mama something that I have to email Jen about, so she can tell me what it is, lol!


----------



## Midnightowl (Apr 14, 2003)

Kelly,
My 15 pound DD wears my medium Sugar Peas wool on the tightest snaps, so your 19 pounder should fit in it nicely.


----------



## stacey31 (Jul 4, 2002)

What a great week...no, I didn't lose weight, win the lottery, or go to a spa - I GOT FLUFFY MAIL EVERYDAY!! And, to round out the week, I am getting an Apronstrings pocket in the mail tomorrow!!
YIPPEE!!!


----------



## aimcar (Apr 17, 2003)

I got my RB custom wool sets!!! I can't believe how cute they are or how great they fit ds!! They are soooo much trimmer than any of the other wool-in-ones I have. I LOVE THEM!!

I also got 2 AIOs from Lucy's Hope Chest (cowboys print and a beautiful dragonfly print), and I love those too!


----------



## lkblair (Jun 20, 2003)

Got my custom appliqued cover from Jaiden's Jubilee! Angie was kind enough to post a pic of my little guy in her gallery, so I thought I'd share. He's the last pic on the page in his Ty-Bug cover.

http://www.freewebs.com/jaidensjubil...photoalbum.htm


----------



## LilMamiBella (Nov 13, 2002)

I received my Seahorse SOS from gravymommy (brand new)!
She just sent it yesterday and I got it today!


----------



## HeatherSanders (Jul 20, 2002)

Lisa!!!!

Tooo cute! I love, love, love it.

Hmmmm . . . what do I need on Kenny's bum <rubbing chin/thinking> :LOL


----------



## lkblair (Jun 20, 2003)

Heather, thanks for looking. Think long and hard. LOL I think she can do just about anything you want. And you know you just have to have something...


----------



## HeatherSanders (Jul 20, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by lkblair_
*And you know you just have to have something...







*
The







mantra, eh? :LOL


----------



## Midnightowl (Apr 14, 2003)

But I'm so happy about my fluffy mail!!!!

I got two Bumpy covers, so my 3-year-old can be in cloth at night instead of Pull-ups!









And my sis sent me these adorable shoes for Jade from Vancouver. They are called Padraig slippers. Look here:

http://www.padraigcottage.com/product01.htm

And four new outfits, too.

Yay for me! LOL!

Edited to add: The slippers are


----------



## lkblair (Jun 20, 2003)

I have had a great couple of mail days. Yesterday I got my JJ cover (picture link posted above). Today, I got a big box of yummy sherpa and terry fabric, a Happy Tushies bag from a wonderful friend (thanks, Kellymomma!), and my Sugarbums diaper that I ordered only 3 days ago!!! Of course, the Sugarbums is already on ds's bottom and looks *perfect* I better go order a couple more before all you hyenas read my various posts about it.


----------



## LuvMy2Kidz (May 2, 2003)

I got a whole envelope stuffed, crammed FULL of fleece scraps from Kendell for appliques







(and some bills lol)


----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

I got so much in the last two days that I can hardly remember everything: I am stunned!

Four cuddlebuns from Little caboose along with a fleece bear wrap and two matching diapers, one is a bikini cuddlebun and the other is a minibun. I wish I knew about bikini cuddlebuns in the beginning because I actually prefer those.

Sugar peas cover and two snap ins

2 cuddlebun seconds from rainbow stitches but they do not look like seconds to me, more like firsts.

Lounging lizards trifold soakers

large avocado fuz diaper from tp

and my mailman has not come yet, I get two deliveries a day here.


----------



## *~*SewHappyNow*~* (Sep 25, 2002)

Yesterday I got a teal wool cover and a snap-in from Sugarpeas and a Huggies







I guess they found me. I never got those fake diapers in the mail before









Today I got our mini-shower from Dry Tushies. Really fast shipping! Thanks Susan


----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Lea_
*Yesterday I got a teal wool cover and a snap-in from Sugarpeas and a Huggies







I guess they found me. I never got those fake diapers in the mail before









Today I got our mini-shower from Dry Tushies. Really fast shipping! Thanks Susan







*
I got two huggies in the mail both addressed to me! The size was right for Alek, so tell me does anyone know how on earth they get your address and the size of your baby. That scares me. Why are they trying to convert me? I hate those stinky thangs!!


----------



## LiamnEmma (Nov 20, 2001)

I got a brand new SOS bugs and RB light pink fleece set. Thanks Jodi! I love them soooo much! I was hoping it'd be the cute bugs, but was convincing myself it was the insects. LOL


----------



## BowNessMonster (Mar 5, 2002)

Padraigs RULE!!! I have had three pairs for dd...this fall I have to get the next size up!


----------



## liam's mom (Jun 18, 2003)

Today was a great fluffy mail day. I got three rikki wraps, two bumkins wraps and three beautiful Little Lambs AIOs. I love them!!


----------



## Midnightowl (Apr 14, 2003)

Kendell,
Baby Jade in Padraigs. I can't wait until it's cool enough to wear them!

http://homepage.mac.com/iboy_daniel/...s/slippers.jpg


----------



## KatieD (Jan 28, 2003)

OH MY! Those Padraig Slippers are precious! I need them..well Nate needs them. Does anyone know a good place to get them?


----------

